# xm radio price



## cwbuckley (Jan 10, 2006)

For what it's worth, I thought that I would let you all know that I called xm to cancel my service. To be honest I was trying to see if I could get the $3 a month deal. No such luck. However I did get a years service for $75 and change, I was paying 12.99 a month so that is at least 50% or more off, not too bad. Chuck


----------



## pez2002 (Dec 13, 2002)

ah very nice


----------



## GATER (Mar 17, 2006)

I guess i'll have to call xm now.


----------

